# James Doyle named president of Kohler engines



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: Kohler Co. 


James Doyle Named President-Engine Business, Kohler Co.
Monday November 22, 1:46 pm ET 


KOHLER, Wis., Nov. 22 /PRNewswire/ -- James Doyle has been named President-Engine Business for the Kohler Co., effective December 1, 2004. In this position, Doyle will provide strategic business leadership for Kohler® Engines worldwide. Doyle will report to Dick Fotsch, President of the Global Power Group, which is comprised of Kohler Engines, Kohler® Power Systems, and Kohler(TM) Rental Power.
(Photo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20041122/CGM034 )
Doyle comes to Kohler Co. from Fasco Industries, Inc., a division of Tecumseh Products Co. Most recently, he served as Group President-Fasco Industries, Inc. in Eaton Rapids, Mich., responsible for a business with 10 manufacturing locations, 5,200 employees, and $450 million in annual sales. Before that, he served as President-Fasco DC Motors in Eaton Rapids, Mich., and as President-Fasco Motors Ltd., in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada.

Doyle holds a bachelor's degree in chemical engineering, and a master's degree in management science, both from the University of Waterloo in Ontario, Canada.

Founded in 1873 and headquartered in Kohler, Wis., Kohler Co. is one of the nation's oldest and largest privately held companies. Kohler is a worldwide leader in the manufacture of kitchen and bath products, 4-cycle engines up to 31 hp and power-generation systems up to 2800 kW, premier furniture, and hospitality services. In August of this year, it hosted the PGA Championship at Whistling Straits®. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Kohler Co.


----------

